# New Plant Tank



## GARY FARRIER (Jan 28, 2005)

I HAVE A NEW 150 (TALL) TANK AND LIGHT IS 96 X 4 = 384 WATTS WITH A IN-LINE FILTER SYS AND UV LIGHT. I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WENT I SHOULD PLANT THIS TANK ??  THANK YOU


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome to APC Thank you for joining our site. You will find tons of information pertaining to new hobbiests as well as the very experienced. This place has something for everyone!

As for your question, you can plant it right away and if you cover about 75% of the substrate with plants you will not have to worry about cycling it either, although it is still a good idea to add fish slowly. The plants will take care of any nastiest that are harmful in new, unplanted tanks. So plant as much as you can from the beginning, there is no need to wait. Fast growing stemplants are best at setting up a new tank as the help combat algae from the beginning.

There are hundreds of things I could tell you about setting up a new tank but it would be best if we new more about your setup. How long have you been in the aquarium hobby? Please post your full setup specs. and spend a little time searching this site for info. Read as much as you can and you will have an easier time once you start. Searching the "New to aquarium plants", "General plants discussion", and "Fertalizing" forums will get you lots of info to get you started. then come back and ask more questions. Never hesitate to ask questions, there are no dumb ones.

I moved your post to the New to aquarium plants forum where it will get more views. Also, please try not to type in all Capital letters. It can be harder to read and on the internet, gererally capital letters implies shouting


----------



## GARY FARRIER (Jan 28, 2005)

*new plants tank*

 Thank you for your time.


----------

